# Where to Surf in Cyprus



## Afdel (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have recently read that Cyprus has surfing beaches. NICE!!!!

Can anyone tell me where they are and how far from Limassol.

Is there any boards rental place or any surfboard shop in Limassol?

Any help will be well appreciated,

Afdel


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Afdel said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have recently read that Cyprus has surfing beaches. NICE!!!!
> 
> ...


I have never heard of any surfing here
I suppose it is possible in the winter when the weather is a bit stormy, creating large waves but I would not say that Cyprus is known for surfing.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I've seen it but you'd need to be lucky with the weather, you'd need to keep an eye out on storm patterns etc.. Curium Beach is the waviest beach I can think of.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I have seen huge (for Cyprus) waves in Ayia Napa on the other side of the little fishing marina. Sometimes September is very windy. And I remember friends who came with their boards so I guess they searched the surf websites for information.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

theresoon said:


> I have seen huge (for Cyprus) waves in Ayia Napa on the other side of the little fishing marina. Sometimes September is very windy. And I remember friends who came with their boards so I guess they searched the surf websites for information.


I saw some surfers on the beach road to Pissouri back in April, around the Aphrodite Hills area.


----------



## Afdel (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you all!!!


----------

